# WTB: Hardtop



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

Anyone have or know of someone in the southern NY area that has a hardtop for sale? I've checked e-bay but figured i would check here as well. It would be for a 98 with full doors. Thanks


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

A couple sites are
http://www.jeepforum.com

http://www.jeepsunlimited.com

Or depending on what part of southern NY your looking for, here are a few around southwest NY/northwest PA

In or around Erie
http://www.eriejeeppeople.com

http://www.hrja.org//forums/

In Buffalo
http://ncjc.us/


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

festerw said:


> A couple sites are
> http://www.jeepforum.com
> 
> http://www.jeepsunlimited.com
> ...


Thanks I'm in the NYC area..... I'll check those sites out.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*found one....*

Local guy has one for $700 in mint condition......is that a good price? its off a 97 with full doors....mine is a 98 with full doors......


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

for a 97 no, talk him down, i sold mine off a 2000 for 500


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

700 is about average from what i have seen in the NYC area. 500 is way low, unless its damaged(maybe location has something to do with it). The doors you have are irrelevent. They all work together. Try to get the wiring harness and washer pump for it too.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

500 is normal for my area, had no wiring harness and no defrost


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm referring to an OEM top. Others will likely be cheaper, but IMHO, you need the defroster and washer.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Thanks all*

Yeah i think i can get him to $600 i will find out about the washer pump. If it is not included, what would be the cost for the pump harnes and mounting kit? I think i saw mounting kits for $20 on ebay.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

addicted said:


> 700 is about average from what i have seen in the NYC area. 500 is way low, unless its damaged(maybe location has something to do with it). The doors you have are irrelevent. They all work together. Try to get the wiring harness and washer pump for it too.


I wasn't sure it the doors were an issue,i thought with older jeeps you had to specify.....Im a noob when it comes to Jeep


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I wouldn't lose that deal. As long as it's in good shape it's worth 700.00. He could even say it's from an 01 and if the condition warrents it, you would never know. I believe hardtops fit from 97-03. 
I'm looking for full doors, if anyone knows of somebody selling them let me know...Thanks


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

97 and up use the same hard top, with soft or hard doors, if the top for $700 is oem with washer and wiper, I'd jump on it. adding those to an aftermarket top is a pita!


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

brunosplace said:


> 97 and up use the same hard top, with soft or hard doors, if the top for $700 is oem with washer and wiper, I'd jump on it. adding those to an aftermarket top is a pita!


yeah, for sure, if it's OEM it's a great deal. I've heard that rear glass costs $500 on it's own.

-Jer


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

korelandscaping said:


> I wouldn't lose that deal. As long as it's in good shape it's worth 700.00. He could even say it's from an 01 and if the condition warrents it, you would never know. I believe hardtops fit from 97-03.
> I'm looking for full doors, if anyone knows of somebody selling them let me know...Thanks


Craigslist has someone selling soft doors for $250........in ny area


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

GripTruk said:


> yeah, for sure, if it's OEM it's a great deal. I've heard that rear glass costs $500 on it's own.
> 
> -Jer


I'm looking at it tomorrow.....thanks all


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Thanks but I'm looking for full steel doors.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*doors*

what type of jeep you got....pair of steel yj doors in beacon ny for $350 each i thing.....


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

addicted said:


> 700 is about average from what i have seen in the NYC area. 500 is way low, unless its damaged(maybe location has something to do with it). The doors you have are irrelevent. They all work together. Try to get the wiring harness and washer pump for it too.


got jeep and hardtop today...jeep had harness and pump in it.....along with an inch o water......


----------

